# Follistatin 344 + igf-1 DES 1,3



## Thresh (Sep 5, 2011)

Just received both. Was thinking about running both for 10 days at 100mcg a day. 

Both IM? Same time? Different times? Do I need to bother with AA solution with the igf or is bac water fine being I'll be using it all up in 10 days anyways?

Also slin plus AAS as well?, to me looks like an amazing 10 days


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 6, 2011)

run folli in am, IM...use the DES pre or post workout, just have carbs ready in case of hypo...

BAC water is fine for both...


----------



## Thresh (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks sir!


----------



## cmass (Nov 14, 2011)

how did this ever turn out for you bud


----------



## Thresh (Nov 15, 2011)

Hard to say, I went from taking Folli right into DNP .


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

Im on Folli and DES right now, second day today.


----------



## hooper (Nov 19, 2011)

Igf1LR3 Is great if you get the dose right and plan your carbs!!


----------

